
Mexico and Hungary tried junk food taxes – and they seem to be working - artsandsci
https://www.vox.com/2018/1/17/16870014/junk-food-tax
======
DrScump
In the Mexico case, they aren't comparing actual consumption; they made a
_model_ of where they think consumption would have been without the tax.

They also showed no increase in consumption of untaxed items.

If their projections are accurate, that means that all those calories simply
_vanished_ from public consumption, not that people _shifted_ to healthier,
untaxed foods.

So, if these numbers are legitimate, we should see corresponding weight loss
among the population.

------
bcaulfield
Take this to an extreme, and for the right price I can eat a lot of broccoli.

